# Wyndham Club Pass



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is the direct dial number for Wyndham Club Pass.  Have fun getting through, I was not able to.

Reservations advises they cannot see the Wyndham Club Pass information and that there are extensive delays in getting through to the Wyndham Club Pass people.

855 585-4436

On their recording they identify themselves as the Wyndham Club Pass Call Center.

The recording is clearly stating that Wyndham is bring all of their brands together under this program.  However, see a subsequent post from my conversation with the representative.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 1, 2014)

You mean you can't do this online.  You have to call.  That is crap.  I hate calling for anything.

I did look online this morning and did not see anything different. 

That sucks.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> You mean you can't do this online.  You have to call.  That is crap.  I hate calling for anything.
> 
> I did look online this morning and did not see anything different.
> 
> That sucks.



Same here that is why I called in.  That apparently is their system.  My guess is that they can keep better control of the high demand inventory that way.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 1, 2014)

I was just reading the WC Pass Guide. 

WTF, they want to charge you BOTH a $99 fee AND a reservation transaction  So if you are out of reservation transactions you have to pay 2 fees. 

Do GC carry over, It says you have to pay a guest fee, but it does not say if it can come out of your allotment or it is just another fee.  It does say that VIP perks are not allowed, so no discounted points and no upgrades.  OK thankfully many resorts are cross listed and have inventory in Wyndham directly.  If I really want to go I will plan way in advance in the situation that I need Standard Res window and NOT express.  

So for short stays it may not be worth it to add all those fees and transactions on top of things.  Maybe OK for a hard to get week long unit.  Boy that will certainly curb of use of most resorts.  Since about 75% of my bookings are 2 - 3 day stays.

But it does say that reservation fees are refunded if you cancel, provided if you cancel 15 days prior to the check in date.

My take is that it will have limited use for me.  I want a few Shell locations, I might actually use it if Shell finally comes on board.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I was just reading the WC Pass Guide.
> 
> WTF, they want to charge you BOTH a $99 fee AND a reservation transaction  So if you are out of reservation transactions you have to pay 2 fees.
> 
> ...



Just talked with Wyndham Club Pass.  Here is a summary:

$ 99 Exchange fee
Taxes if resorts have add them on
Guest fee  $ 49 dollar fee
Reservation Transaction Fee unless you have unlimited ones or you have some available in your account.
Currently booking up to March 1st of next year
VIP point discounts do not apply.

The person indicated that Wyndham Club Pass inventory is drawn from all available inventory from both clubs and there is no separate Wyndham Club Pass inventory.

The representative was not aware of what the Wyndham recording was saying.  He said that as far as he knows, WorldMark and Club Wyndham Plus are the only Wyndham brands affected.

All contracts have to have the same use year end date or developer points are not eligible for use in the Club Wyndham Pass system (he faded out on me at this point but I think he clarified it to say all Developer point contracts).  They also indicated that Club Wyndham Pass is using a program that draws information from both WorldMark and Club Wyndham Plus computers.  Their program runs a check and a message comes up if the contract use year dates do not match.  The person did not know if Wyndham was going to enforce this rule.

If the last rule is enforced, the people with multiple use years are out of luck for the Pass program.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> I was just reading the WC Pass Guide.
> 
> WTF, they want to charge you BOTH a $99 fee AND a reservation transaction  So if you are out of reservation transactions you have to pay 2fees  .....<snip> .....
> My take is that it will have limited use for me.  I want a few Shell locations, I might actually use it if Shell finally comes on board.



So there is that other $49 Guest Certificate (cash, not carryover from Wyndham).

As for my <snip> regarding Shell --- I figure it will be cheaper to just OWN Shell points.  Sandy, I got my Shell 6500 points (my dang relatives keep MOVING West - last sibling just set up housekeeping in Arizona). Plus, we just did the 2nd annual March Spring Training (MLB in PHX) with some siblings.

I can always sell some Wyndham points to pay for the MFs for the Shell ownerships.


----------



## LLW (Jun 1, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Here is the direct dial number for Wyndham Club Pass.  Have fun getting through, I was not able to.
> 
> Reservations advises they cannot see the Wyndham Club Pass information and that there are extensive delays in getting through to the Wyndham Club Pass people.
> 
> ...



Can Worldmark people call this number? What are their operating hours?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 1, 2014)

For the few times I want a Worldmark it would still be better to find a worldmark owner who want some Wyndham booking, and find a fair trade arrangement.  I have done this twice before already.  May have to continue.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

LLW said:


> Can Worldmark people call this number? What are their operating hours?



Operating hours presumably are at least 8:00 a.m. eastern time to 8:00 p.m. Eastern probably more.  Yes, it is a 800 number you are calling, the worst case is they will transfer you.  He asked which program I was with to look me up.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 1, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> So there is that other $49 Guest Certificate (cash, not carryover from Wyndham).
> 
> As for my <snip> regarding Shell --- I figure it will be cheaper to just OWN Shell points.  Sandy, I got my Shell 6500 points (my dang relatives keep MOVING West - last sibling just set up housekeeping in Arizona). Plus, we just did the 2nd annual March Spring Training (MLB in PHX) with some siblings.
> 
> I can always sell some Wyndham points to pay for the MFs for the Shell ownerships.



As far as I can tell, yes the Guest Pass fee is in play.  In my questions to him, he know I was Platinum and he indicated if a co-owner went on the trip no guest pass but if a guest was sent then yes there was.

I hope that this turns out to be wrong.

Maybe someone else could call and see if the answers are consistent.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 2, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> As far as I can tell, yes the Guest Pass fee is in play.  In my questions to him, he know I was Platinum and he indicated if a co-owner went on the trip no guest pass but if a guest was sent then yes there was.
> 
> I hope that this turns out to be wrong.
> 
> Maybe someone else could call and see if the answers are consistent.



This is printed in the Club Pass Directory:

_*Guest Confirmations*

WYNDHAM Club Pass members can share the gift of a
great vacation with your family and friends by requesting a
Guest Confirmation.

 A $49 Guest Confirmation fee is charged per
WYNDHAM Club Pass reservation_


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 2, 2014)

Correct, that is my understanding as well - that there is a guest fee to Wyndham owners booking Worldmark. As Worldmark owners know, there is not guest fee for Worldmark owners who put guests in.

However, I believe the cancellation period for the reservation is still 15 days, rather than 30 (for reservations made more than 90 days in advance) as in Worldmark. So a bit of a hybrid there.

It is frustrating that the availability will not be online. From the discussion I had a week or two ago, that is not planned to be rolled out anytime soon, either.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 2, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Correct, that is my understanding as well - that there is a guest fee to Wyndham owners booking Worldmark. As Worldmark owners know, there is not guest fee for Worldmark owners who put guests in.
> 
> However, I believe the cancellation period for the reservation is still 15 days, rather than 30 (for reservations made more than 90 days in advance) as in Worldmark. So a bit of a hybrid there.
> 
> It is frustrating that the availability will not be online. From the discussion I had a week or two ago, that is not planned to be rolled out anytime soon, either.



There is no guest fee for WorldMark owners sending a guest to a WorldMark resort using a WorldMark reservation.  For a WorldMark guest with a Club Pass reservation the same $49 guest fee applies.  I haven't pored over every detail of the guidelines, but it looks like the same guidelines apply for both WorldMark and Wyndham owners in regards to booking windows, fees, cancellations, etc. for the Club Pass program.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 2, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> There is no guest fee for WorldMark owners sending a guest to a WorldMark resort using a WorldMark reservation.  For a WorldMark guest with a Club Pass reservation the same $49 guest fee applies.  I haven't pored over every detail of the guidelines, but it looks like the same guidelines apply for both WorldMark and Wyndham owners in regards to booking windows, fees, cancellations, etc. for the Club Pass program.



That is why I am suggesting it would be better to continue along my current lines.  I have someone who has Worldmark points, and I have wyndham points.  Either we find a mutual swap or I pay them for the reservation and vice versa. 

With all the extra fees and GC direct exchange would be the cheaper alternative for me.


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 2, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> Correct, that is my understanding as well - that there is a guest fee to Wyndham owners booking Worldmark. As Worldmark owners know, there is not guest fee for Worldmark owners who put guests in.
> 
> However, I believe the cancellation period for the reservation is still 15 days, rather than 30 (for reservations made more than 90 days in advance) as in Worldmark. So a bit of a hybrid there.
> 
> It is frustrating that the availability will not be online. From the discussion I had a week or two ago, that is not planned to be rolled out anytime soon, either.



The guest fee is not for Wyndham owners booking Worldmark, it is for Wyndham owners booking worldmark for a guest.  Same as if the Wyndham owner had booked a Wyndham for a guest (although the club pass guess fee is $49 on top of the $99 club pass fee)


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 2, 2014)

comicbookman said:


> The guest fee is not for Wyndham owners booking Worldmark, it is for Wyndham owners booking worldmark for a guest.  Same as if the Wyndham owner had booked a Wyndham for a guest (although the club pass guess fee is $49 on top of the $99 club pass fee)



Right, that is what I meant. Ordinarily a guest certificate in Wyndham is $99. A guest certificate for a Worldmark stay is $49 rather than $99. But it sits on top of the $99 exchange fee.

Worldmark owners booking the Worldmark unit for a guest will pay no guest fee. 

Apparently, Worldmark owners booking a Wyndham unit for a guest will incur a $49 guest certificate fee as well.


----------



## lvsatman (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm a bit confused about Club Pass....Bottom Line, I bought resale, like most of you, can we use our points to get into the Worldmark Properties?  Most of what I have seen tells me no, but a couple things I have read suggest we can.  Thanks for helping me figure this out, without being on hold for a 1/2 hour to find out.


----------



## VivianLynne (Jun 2, 2014)

Unless you can see a discount booking within 60-45-30 days or get MORE than 1 free guest certificate, the computer has you as RESALE. 

OR if you have a low number of points and you do NOT GET Nightly RCI Stays, the computer has you as resale.

OR if you CWP fee or CWA fee is under 55 cents per 1K of points, the computer has you as resale.

Okay?  May not be ok BUT the Wyndham computer rules!

PS I am resale --- and that is life. I got my points for $1. Life is good.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 2, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> I'm a bit confused about Club Pass....Bottom Line, I bought resale, like most of you, can we use our points to get into the Worldmark Properties?  Most of what I have seen tells me no, but a couple things I have read suggest we can.  Thanks for helping me figure this out, without being on hold for a 1/2 hour to find out.



Hard to tell how it will be applied, in fact, with so many variations.  A picture should start emerging on the variations that are meaningful as more people try and use Club Wyndham Pass. 

Hopefully people will post if there request was honored or not and if not why not.

As I understand it, the days are now gone where Wyndham Club Pass/Access points can be used for WorldMark resorts through the on-line system and without a fee.  My guess is standby for more such changes under the fee for service concept.

As far as I can tell most of the regular posters on the Wyndham board are VIP members.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 3, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> I'm a bit confused about Club Pass....Bottom Line, I bought resale, like most of you, can we use our points to get into the Worldmark Properties?  Most of what I have seen tells me no, but a couple things I have read suggest we can.  Thanks for helping me figure this out, without being on hold for a 1/2 hour to find out.



Pass is almost always a bad deal for a Wyndham owner. The same unit can be rented from a Worldmark owner for much less in total cost. The only thing one might be giving up is the ability to cancel at 15 days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2014)

> Bottom Line, I bought resale, like most of you, can we use our points to get into the Worldmark Properties?


I believe the answer is no.  The confusion probably stems from the wording that "everyone is enrolled in Club Pass for free" but only "qualified" points can be used to book.  Resale points are not "qualified."

That ignores accounts that are mis-coded, but there aren't very many of those.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 3, 2014)

Not quite correct for all cases. It's an "A implies B, but B does not necessarily imply A" type of thing. 


VivianLynne said:


> Unless you can see a discount booking within 60-45-30 days or get MORE than 1 free guest certificate, the computer has you as RESALE.


 This could be because you have all resale, or not enough developer points to cross any VIP thresholds.



VivianLynne said:


> OR if you have a low number of points and you do NOT GET Nightly RCI Stays, the computer has you as resale.
> 
> OR if you CWP fee or CWA fee is under 55 cents per 1K of points, the computer has you as resale.


 Both these situations occur if you do not have Plus Partners (PP incurs a CWP/CWA Program Fee of $.57/1000 points vs $.55/1000points for no PP), in which case you have all resale points. If you DO have Plus Partners, there is no guarantee you have no resale, just that you have at least one developer contract. I have one developer contract and a few resale, and I pay the higher program fee for all of them. It will be interesting to see if I can use all of them for Club Pass, though I can only see using it if Shell ever comes under the Pass umbrella.



VivianLynne said:


> Okay?  May not be ok BUT the Wyndham computer rules!
> 
> PS I am resale --- and that is life. I got my points for $1. Life is good.


Pass can make access to other resorts easier... for a price... However, nothing precludes resale owners from getting into these same resorts via traditional owner-to-owner exchanges or rentals.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia3641 (Jun 3, 2014)

bnoble said:


> I believe the answer is no.  The confusion probably stems from the wording that "everyone is enrolled in Club Pass for free" but only "qualified" points can be used to book.  Resale points are not "qualified."
> 
> That ignores accounts that are mis-coded, but there aren't very many of those.



I just got of the phone with a rep and was 'not eligible' because I purchased resale. Needless to say I was completely shocked as somehow I missed that critical bit of information in the documentation I read online. I was told my only other option was booking through RCI. I hung up with my mouth wide open. 

Big Bear is so hard to get during the snow season and getting it through RCI is practically impossible 

Marcia


----------



## ronparise (Jun 3, 2014)

Marcia3641 said:


> I just got of the phone with a rep and was 'not eligible' because I purchased resale. Needless to say I was completely shocked as somehow I missed that critical bit of information in the documentation I read online. I was told my only other option was booking through RCI. I hung up with my mouth wide open.
> 
> Big Bear is so hard to get during the snow season and getting it through RCI is practically impossible
> 
> Marcia



sorry Marcia,, I thought everyone knew that.  but no worries you still have options

 find a Worldmark owner to make the reservation and rent it to you, or do a direct exchange (you make a Wyndham reservation for them. or just do what I did: buy a small Worldmark ownership


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2014)

Marcia,
Daytona Beach is a wonderful trade or rent venue --- just have to PLAN early and use your ARP.

Then go to Big Bear!


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 3, 2014)

A word to the wise, if you want to book a Club Wyndham Pass reservation go straight to the direct dial number.

Reservations indicated starting today and until further notice they are to take the information from you on what you want on a request form and someone will get back in contact with you within 72 hours.

Read into that what you would like.

For whatever it is worth, I was working on getting a short notice reservation and the inventory at the resort in question appeared to change throughout my calls and on-line activity today.

Maybe some hard to get inventory may be falling out in the VIP discount window for June 18 and shortly thereafter.  Possibly as a result of last minute reservations are being dumped in favor of Club Wyndham Pass reservation.


----------



## herindoors911 (Jun 7, 2014)

bnoble said:


> I believe the answer is no.  The confusion probably stems from the wording that "everyone is enrolled in Club Pass for free" but only "qualified" points can be used to book.  Resale points are not "qualified."
> 
> That ignores accounts that are mis-coded, but there aren't very many of those.




All Worldmark resale accounts bought before November 5, 2006 (inception of TravelShare)  ARE eligible for the Club Pass.  Haven't read all the Wyndham info, but thought I would clarify for Worldmark owners.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 8, 2014)

herindoors911 said:


> All Worldmark resale accounts bought before November 5, 2006 (inception of TravelShare)  ARE eligible for the Club Pass.  Haven't read all the Wyndham info, but thought I would clarify for Worldmark owners.



It will be interesting to see if anyone who owned re-resale when re-sale points still counted towards VIP Status have access to Club Pass with those points.  I believe there were some accounts grandfathered when that no longer was the norm for the Wyndham Club Plus system.

Anyone out there their that has a contract or so in this class of ownership that could check and post the answer?

Another set of contracts might also pass muster for Club Pass.  They are contracts that were bought re-sale and still retain VIP status.  Over time, some posters have indicated this has happened.  Same thing, if someone has one of these contracts, can they post the answer?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> It will be interesting to see if anyone who owned re-resale when re-sale points still counted towards VIP Status have access to Club Pass with those points.  I believe there were some accounts grandfathered when that no longer was the norm for the Wyndham Club Plus system.
> 
> Anyone out there their that has a contract or so in this class of ownership that could check and post the answer?
> 
> Another set of contracts might also pass muster for Club Pass.  They are contracts that were bought re-sale and still retain VIP status.  Over time, some posters have indicated this has happened.  Same thing, if someone has one of these contracts, can they post the answer?



Dont confuse the issue any more than it already is by bringing up VIP.  VIP has nothing to do with Club Pass. The standard is "developer purchased". 


The question is a good question but it has nothing to do with VIP The proper question is: For accounts where some of the points are developer purchased points and some resale.  Can all of the points be used in Club Pass?


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 8, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Dont confuse the issue any more than it already is by bringing up VIP.  VIP has nothing to do with Club Pass. The standard is "developer purchased".
> 
> 
> The question is a good question but it has nothing to do with VIP The proper question is: For accounts where some of the points are developer purchased points and some resale.  Can all of the points be used in Club Pass?



By current definition, VIP eligible points are developer points.  As I understand it, developer points is the standard for Club Pass.  Therefore, if they are VIP eligible points they are Club Pass points.  If you have any contacts involved, maybe you could call and see if they are Club Pass eligible.

Just for your information, just checked with Wyndham, all of my points, except PIC points, are eligible for Club Wyndham pass regardless of the source.  In other words, re-sale through Wyndham are Pass eligible points.

It is a nice bonus getting Club Pass eligible points through this process.  It cost me $700 dollars for the contract at Westwinds plus about $300 in closing costs.

I believe finding out which groups of contacts that are re-sale in nature that are becoming Pass eligible points would be a useful thing to know.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> By current definition, VIP eligible points are developer points.  As I understand it, developer points is the standard for Club Pass.  Therefore, if they are VIP eligible points they are Club Pass points.  If you have any contacts involved, maybe you could call and see if they are Club Pass eligible.
> 
> Just for your information, just checked with Wyndham, all of my points, except PIC points, are eligible for Club Wyndham pass regardless of the source.  In other words, re-sale through Wyndham are Pass eligible points.
> 
> ...



My point is that a person can own VIP eligible points, but not enough of them to be VIP.  These points can be used for Club Pass


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 8, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> By current definition, VIP eligible points are developer points.  As I understand it, developer points is the standard for Club Pass.  Therefore, if they are VIP eligible points they are Club Pass points.  If you have any contacts involved, maybe you could call and see if they are Club Pass eligible.
> 
> Just for your information, just checked with Wyndham, all of my points, except PIC points, are eligible for Club Wyndham pass regardless of the source.  In other words, re-sale through Wyndham are Pass eligible points.
> 
> ...



So are Wyndham resale points available to use toward Club Pass or not? I keep hearing conflicting reports on this. It worked for you?

Thanks


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 8, 2014)

schwanke87 said:


> So are Wyndham resale points available to use toward Club Pass or not? I keep hearing conflicting reports on this. It worked for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




He is trying to make the distinction that some contracts directly re-sold by Wyndham would count. All other resales brokered or transacted by non-Wyndham entities do not count. This includes owner-to-owner sales and sales through brokers such as Sumday Vacations, etc. 

There may be obscure exceptions, but they are extremely rare and are not truly relevant to this discussion  since they won't apply to 99.9% of the resale market. 

Bottom line: Club Pass is a poor deal for most Wyndham owners (in comparison to the better deal it is for Worldmark owners), and resale owners are not missing out on anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 8, 2014)

schwanke87 said:


> So are Wyndham resale points available to use toward Club Pass or not? I keep hearing conflicting reports on this. It worked for you?
> 
> Thanks



"Resale" is not the defining characteristic, nor is "VIP eligible". The defining characteristic is "Developer-purchased". Robert (rrlongwell and lcm11) and others have purchased "resale" contracts from Wyndham at a time when they were being sold cheaply for one reason or another. They were "resale" but purchased from the developer, thus counting as developer-purchased points eligible to participate in Wyndham Club Pass.

The vast majority of resale contracts (i.e., all the contracts from ebay, etc.) are not going to be qualified to use Wyndham Club Pass. 

If getting to a Worldmark-only location is important to you, I would recommend either getting a Worldmark contract or finding a Worldmark owner to trade with or rent from. Chasing after Club Pass by over-spending for eligible points so that you can get leftover inventory with an additional exchange fee - without being able to see the inventory "live" - doesn't seem to make a lot of sense. Quite honestly, I can't see using any of my Wyndham points - even if they were somehow "qualified" - to book Worldmark (nor would I use my Worldmark credits to book Wyndham). 

Frankly, I think Club Pass benefits a pretty narrow selection of folks - those with developer purchased points at or below Silver VIP level. Any Wyndham points above that level are worth considerably more spent in their home system. I suppose there are Gold and Platinum VIP owners who don't fully leverage their account status for maximum point discounts and upgrades who might use it, but they are probably not TUGGERS!


----------



## schwanke87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the information. It IS kind of a bummer though, as I was thinking I'd be able to book Phoenix for some spring training action through Club Pass. Suppose I'll have to trade/rent from someone.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2014)

schwanke87 said:


> So are Wyndham resale points available to use toward Club Pass or not? I keep hearing conflicting reports on this. It worked for you?
> 
> Thanks



no! Developer purchased points only, is what the rules say

The open question is:  Is the Wyndham computer programmed or the personal trained to exclude the resale points that some owners have in the same account as developer purchased points


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> He is trying to make the distinction that some contracts directly re-sold by Wyndham would count. All other resales brokered or transacted by non-Wyndham entities do not count. This includes owner-to-owner sales and sales through brokers such as Sumday Vacations, etc.
> 
> There may be obscure exceptions, but they are extremely rare and are not truly relevant to this discussion  since they won't apply to 99.9% of the resale market.
> 
> ...



Chris.

Why do you say Worldmark owners get the better deal?


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Chris.
> 
> Why do you say Worldmark owners get the better deal?


Ron,

IMO it comes down to the disparity in maintenance fees between the two systems. A recent thread on WMOwners about Reunion made me think about it more. A Worldmark owner using Club Pass for Reunion pays 19100 WM credits for a 2 BR, which comes to roughly $1150 MF + the CP fee, for a total of $1250. Considering a regular reservation (no VIP cancel/rebook) for a Wyndham owner for the same room would be about 45% more; that "bang for the maintenance fee buck" is good for the WM owner.

Now consider the reverse situation. I'll use Angels Camp this time. A Wyndham owner can stay in the Wyndham side (2BR) for 164k in Prime. This would roughly be about $900 for the average non-VIP owner. Through Club Pass, that Wyn owner would have to fork over 166k points (higher than from within Wyndham!) plus the fee (and no VIP discounts). So that same place would cost the Wyn owner over $1000. This is bad for the Wyndham owner. Consider that same 2BR unit costs the WM owner hundreds less, this makes it an even worse option for the Wyndham owner than ones he/she already has. 

The only thing I can find as a potential advantage of Club Pass over the traditional rent/exchange options is the ability to cancel. However, it is unclear if a Pass cancellation for a Wyn owner results in a refund in the form of cancelled credits or as points that retain their original status (I suspect the former).

For all the angst over at WMOwners regarding this program, it actually makes better financial sense for them than it does their sister club owners. I guess many Worldmark Owners are content with staying close to home and are not keen on venturing into the Wyndham East Coast presence.

This is obviously a small sample size on my part, but it wasn't hard to find these two cases, and if I really cared to I'd research it further. I suspect I won't be surprised by what I find.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 9, 2014)

schwanke87 said:


> Thanks for the information. It IS kind of a bummer though, as I was thinking I'd be able to book Phoenix for some spring training action through Club Pass. Suppose I'll have to trade/rent from someone.



And this is WHY I brought eBay $1 Shell points! Had a great trip with the baseball NUTS in my extended family. I host and they get all the other costs.

Guys, I loved the seats directly behind HOME PLATE, 4 rows up and with the Reds scouting squad (6 of them including their boss) behind us ... radar guns & rating discussions ... who needed beer or TV or reply for that game?  Every pitched and swing was analyzed by the pros - and listened to (by us weekend want-a-be). Downside - no replay. Upside - individual questions were answered!


----------



## ronparise (Jun 9, 2014)

schwanke87 said:


> Thanks for the information. It IS kind of a bummer though, as I was thinking I'd be able to book Phoenix for some spring training action through Club Pass. Suppose I'll have to trade/rent from someone.



Even the Wyndham owners that can use Club Pass will never see one of these Phoenix, spring training,  reservations. The place will fill up well before the 9 month booking window opens.

My best guess is that all the best reservations in each system will go to the members in that system, before 9 months. All that will be left to exchange will be the leftovers.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 9, 2014)

uscav8r said:


> Ron,
> 
> IMO it comes down to the disparity in maintenance fees between the two systems. A recent thread on WMOwners about Reunion made me think about it more. A Worldmark owner using Club Pass for Reunion pays 19100 WM credits for a 2 BR, which comes to roughly $1150 MF + the CP fee, for a total of $1250. Considering a regular reservation (no VIP cancel/rebook) for a Wyndham owner for the same room would be about 45% more; that "bang for the maintenance fee buck" is good for the WM owner.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris....makes a lot of sense

On WMowners  the discussion has been around the question ...will Club Pass hurt WM owners?  especially the recent resale buyers who are left out.  I dont remember any discussion on how Club Pass favors anyone. Thanks for doing that


----------



## ronparise (Jun 9, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> And this is WHY I brought eBay $1 Shell points! Had a great trip with the baseball NUTS in my extended family. I host and they get all the other costs.
> 
> Guys, I loved the seats directly behind HOME PLATE, 4 rows up and with the Reds scouting squad (6 of them including their boss) behind us ... radar guns & rating discussions ... who needed beer or TV or reply for that game?  Every pitched and swing was analyzed by the pros - and listened to (by us weekend want-a-be). Downside - no replay. Upside - individual questions were answered!



Brings us back to the old advice, "Buy a timeshare that you intend on using"  

 I didnt but Worldmark for Spring Training. (I can stay home and see the Twins and BoSox)  

And although Worldmark cost more than a dollar, with assumable loan deals,you can get a contract with no money out of pocket.


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Thanks Chris....makes a lot of sense
> 
> On WMowners  the discussion has been around the question ...will Club Pass hurt WM owners?  especially the recent resale buyers who are left out.  I dont remember any discussion on how Club Pass favors anyone. Thanks for doing that



Obviously resale owners are left in the cold (with some nuanced exceptions in WM), and people active on these sites tend to be primarily resale owners. I don't think the new Pass program was intended to favor one club's retail owners over the other's, but as a VIP Wyn owner, I am disappointed by the Wyn Pass values, mostly because of my Inside Baseball knowledge of Worldmark. As a resale WM owner I am fine with the disparity. 

Like both you and Linda have said in different ways: own where (or in system(s) where) you want to go!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 9, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Even the Wyndham owners that can use Club Pass will never see one of these Phoenix, spring training,  reservations. The place will fill up well before the 9 month booking window opens.



WorldMark Phoenix filled up almost at the 13 month point for March 2015.  I have 4 of the days I want and am on the wait list for the rest.  Even if anything opens up after the 9 month Club pass window opens those openings will go to the WorldMark wait list.  Club Pass will never see them.

As a WorldMark owner who can use Club Pass I might use it to go where there are no WorldMark resorts.  But since I seldom exchange out of the WorldMark system I doubt that it will be a big deal for me, just as it won't be a big deal for most others.


----------



## jamiem999 (Jul 7, 2014)

Marcia:
My first time on the forum.

Live in Lake Arrowhead, am Worldmark owner. Never stay in Big Bear in the winter, since its only 25 miles away. Always looking for Wyndham exchanges. Guess that I need to post in the exchange forum.

Best, Jamie


----------

